# Outerbanks Fishing Reports



## backlashed

Here are two tackle shops I use for fishing reports. Ryan at hatteras Jacks is quite a character and a great guy, you can make him a friend on FB.

Red Drum Tackle also has great fishing reports as well.

Hatteras Jacks link is here. 

Red Drum Tackle fishing reports link is here.


----------



## hardwaterfan

I like these, I have been back in Ohio for several weeks already but Ive still been checking in here every day at lunchtime. REALLY looking forward to going back someday. Avalon peir was to the north of where I fished and Jennettes was to the south. Jennettes reports are a bit dry and basic but I like it because I fished off of it!  The avalon blog has some great pictures. 

http://twitter.com/avalonpier

http://jennettespier.net/jp/fr/

Good luck to you guys that are going down there soon!


----------



## RebelWithACause122

hardwaterfan said:


> Jennettes reports are a bit dry and basic


I agree, but I still look at them every day... it's at least good to know what they're catching and what the water temp is. I'm headed down there in 31 days! I'm going to make the suggestion while I'm down there that they include more details in their fishing reports along with some photos. I like the way the Bogue Inlet Pier (bogueinletpier.com) down in Emerald Isle does their fishing reports... they only do them about every other day and the reports are still fairly brief, but they include photos and often mention what baits and/or lures the fish are being caught on. The most in-depth fishing report that I enjoy is from Chasin' Tails Outdoors (chasintailsoutdoors.com) in Atlantic Beach (which is also down south, near Emerald Isle)... they have lots of details including baits/lures, techniques, specific locations around the area, and so on... but they only post once a week. If you're ever planning to visit the Bogue Banks area, these two are the reports to read. When it comes to the Nags Head area, I use the ones that have already been mentioned, along with obxfishing.com, although George has been posting less freequently lately due to his move.

When I go down, I'll try to keep you guys informed on how I do, and I'll include photos if I can. I need to make a camera mount for my kayak and see if I can get some cool "on the water" photos.


----------



## crittergitter

I am leaving tomorrow and will return on the 30th. I normally go when the water is cooler and the surf fishing isn't that great. So, I have gotten in the habit of lowering my expectations for fishing down there. However, this is my first summer trip in quite awhile and the water temps are quite warm so the fishiing seems to have been good. My dad's place is at the far northern end of OBX(Corrolla) which doesnt have the better fishing. Though, I am hoping to get into some flounder in the surf. I may make one trip to Avalon Pier and I will definately be making 1 trip to Janettes Pier. I don't think I'll do Oregon Inlet or anything further south this trip. 

Hopefully, I'll have some picture to post up throughout the week.


----------



## crittergitter

Day one - I got 1 blue fish in the surf about 1 lb on a Dirty Dicks spoon.


----------



## RebelWithACause122

In my experience, those little blues will hit just about anything you throw... especially anything that resembles a baitfish. Did you try a leadhead jig with a GULP soft plastc trailer? That's still my goto in the surf. I like the shrimp and the swimming mullet, hop it slowly along the bottom. Usually no need to hurl it way out... I usually cast 30 to 45 degrees out from parallel (to the beach), if I get nothing there then I'll go out a little further by casting more like 60 to 90 degrees out. I'll be down there in 3 weeks and I can hardly wait. Keep at it and GOOD LUCK!


----------



## backlashed

RebelWithACause122 said:


> In my experience, those little blues will hit just about anything you throw... especially anything that resembles a baitfish. Did you try a leadhead jig with a GULP soft plastc trailer? That's still my goto in the surf. I like the shrimp and the swimming mullet, hop it slowly along the bottom. Usually no need to hurl it way out... I usually cast 30 to 45 degrees out from parallel (to the beach), ......,


Fishing the slough I see! 



_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## backlashed

Looks encouraging!

Outer Banks Angling: Reeling them in


----------



## RebelWithACause122

backlashed said:


> Fishing the slough I see!


YOU KNOW IT! That's typically where to find most of the smaller, more abundant fish in the surf. Sometimes, they are barely covered by water on the receeding wave. I've been out there on calmer days when I was standing such that the waves would come up to my upper shins, and as the water dropped just before the next wave hit me, it would go down to my lower shins, maybe 6 or 8 inches deep... and ended up catching flounder right at my feet.

Thanks for posting the link to that report, that does sound promising... I'm especially liking the abundance of speckled trout. If we have another mild winter this year such that most of the specks survive, there will be a LOT of good eating-sized trout to catch next year.


----------



## Dan

I didn't do as much fishing as years past (man I miss the Frisco pier) but we managed to get offshore one day. Reports out of Teach's were very good with limits of dolphin and good numbers of marlin and sails around. Sadly for us our trip was right after a big blow that trashed the weedline, scattering the dolphin all over. Shane our mate on "the Big Easy" worked his butt off but it just wasn't meant to be. We ended up catching a dozen dolphin. I can't wait to go again.


----------



## backlashed

We arrived yesterday at Salvo, we're renting a nice house still recovering from Irene but a great view and location. I'm sitting here this morning with my coffee and watching fish busting up the top water but a real stiff breeze (white caps on the sound) makes casting with my trout rod or kayaking impossible right now. I've got some Big Joshy Swimbaits I'm just dying to to try but I guess that will just have to wait. I'll head off to the tackle shops this morning to chat and see whats happening right now.


















Hatteras Water Sports is about 150' north of us so we get to watch the kite and wind surfers play, that's a great show in itself and I can row a kayak rental down to our little beach to use this week. Very sweet.










Anyway, we arrived yesterday and after dropping a weeks pay at the Food Lion we had dinner and went for a walk on the beach at Ramp 27 where we got our first introduction to beach closures. It left us pretty unhappy and I better understand why the locals here are so up in arms. For more information you can look at the Outer Banks Preservation Association website. This issue is much bigger than just here, similar battles are being fought by outdoor sportsmen all over the USA. 










ANyway, I'll keep you updated and hopefully I'll have some fish stories to tell.


----------



## McBride757

Looks beautiful. I can't wait until my trip in October. Check this site out if you want a guided kayak trip. I think you can still walk the closed beaches as long as you keep you feet wet. http://fishmilitia.com/forums/


----------



## backlashed

McBride757 said:


> Lots beautiful. I can't wait until my trip in October. Check this site out if you want a guided kayak trip. I think you can still walk the closed beaches as long as you keep you feet wet. http://fishmilitia.com/forums/


I think that's the deal but I need to check with the NPS first, otherwise I'll get a ticket if I'm caught.


----------



## hardwaterfan

looking forward to your pics and stories, good luck!


----------



## backlashed

We still have very heavy SW winds making casting in the sound tough, so Sunday was spent checking out my equipment. I have 2 new to me Garcial Mitchell 302 surf reels wound with 20# fluorescent green mono with 18" fluorocarbon leaders. With practice casts in the sound my terminal knots failed, so I have to redo those. Otherwise my surf setup looks pretty good.










I also tried out braid on my old Abu 5000. Never used braid before, wow, I love it. I can cast further, yank my lure out of weeds easier and backlash is so much easier to deal with. 









I was casting a Berkly Gulp shrimp on a 1/4 oz red head jig over the eel grass and flats off our beach. I'll tell you, eel grass is real creepy rubbing up against your legs, I had a constant feeling that sting rays were flirting with my ankles. I had a lot of hits, one follower that turned around about 2' from me and something bent my rod down and fought for about 30 seconds. I keep forgetting that trout and flounder have soft mouths and the braid doesn't help that, I could be losing them setting the hook.


My daughter took this picture late in the afternoon of pappa smurf in the sound. 










We have live entertainment every day off our back deck. This french family is really awesome with the kite boards. 










Kayak rental place just opened, I'll head on over and get a rental tandem to try and improve my luck. We are headed to the beach today so I'll give the surf a try too.


----------



## RebelWithACause122

Was the TAIL on your GULP shrimp all chewed up? The pinfish, lizardfish, and other small (yet toothy) fish love to terrorize those gulp baits, and that's often what much of the little "pecking" is. Keep at it with the gulp and you'll land something eventually. Once you've got the hook set (which doesn't need to be super aggressive with braid) fight the fish as if it's barely hooked, steady pressure as light as possible. Flounder seem to have a gift for getting off RIGHT in front of you. If you hook one in the surf, and you've got it almost to your feet, GIVE IT LINE in the receeding wave. Last flounder I hooked in the surf was almost in and I tried to hold it in place in the receeding wave... rod was loaded up as the fish was stationary and the water rushed over it... then 1/2 ounce lead jig took off like a bullet and hit me upside the face. Hope you get into some good ones. Looking forward to your next report.


----------



## kparrott154

I've been down in Salvo since Saturday the 7th. Fished Sunday morning and caught two croaker and a weakfish(gray trout) in the surf. Nothing happening Monday morning, wind was howling. Monday evening I caught 4 more croaker, my family caught a handful more. Tuesday morning we caught probably 15-20 croaker. Went out this morning and ended up with 7 or 8 more croaker... We have SLAYED the croaker so far, what I'd do to catch something else!

I went down to Hatteras on Monday and grabbed two River Rigs from the Roost Tackle shop at Teach's Lair. I've had good luck using shrimp and sand fleas I scooped up from the surf.


----------



## backlashed

RebelWithACause122 said:


> Was the TAIL on your GULP shrimp all chewed up? The pinfish, lizardfish, and other small (yet toothy) fish love to terrorize those gulp baits, and that's often what much of the little "pecking" is.


Those little critters are killing my soft plastics. Now I understand why people go through so dang many!



kparrott154 said:


> Fished Sunday morning and caught two croaker and a weakfish(gray trout) in the surf. Nothing happening Monday morning, wind was howling. . We have SLAYED the croaker so far, what I'd do to catch something else!


You're doing better than I am, I've been fishing the Sound.

I rowed my rental kayak out to the duck blind about a mile off our beach and caught some dink trout in the Sound late Tuesday after noon. This rental kayak rolls something awful so I take minimal gear out with me. I'm looking forward to bringing mine down next year.

Wednesday we were in Manteo with friends from Charlotte so fishing was restricted to early evening. In the late afternoon I noticed the wind changed and is blowing from the north and the Sound is a lot cooler with all rain we had Tuesday night. I went out again to the duck blind with the kids (they waded) but we got chased back when the wind quickly kicked back up. I did manage a puppy drum with my new spinner and rod. Man that's a sweet setup, I may be done with my vintage gear I've been using!

Went out this morning at 6:00 and fished for about 45 minutes until the rain chased me back in. Frustrating watching the bait fish busting up the top water and having to come inside. 

Anyway, I haven't caught a lot but with the cooler weather maybe that will change. I'm going to try the New New Inlet for flounder tomorrow morning, depending on the tide. Flounder are supposed to be good there.


----------



## RebelWithACause122

backlashed said:


> I'm going to try the New New Inlet for flounder tomorrow morning, depending on the tide. Flounder are supposed to be good there.


When you say "New New Inlet"... are you talking about New Inlet (which isn't actually an inlet anymore) or Irene Inlet (which is the newest along the outer banks, where they built the temporary bridge)? I'm glad you're at least getting a little fishing in when the weather allows you. How big was your puppy drum? I have yet to catch a keeper drum, I've only caught a few little ones. Hope the weather lets up so you can get out there some more.


----------



## backlashed

RebelWithACause122 said:


> When you say "New New Inlet"... are you talking about New Inlet (which isn't actually an inlet anymore) or Irene Inlet (which is the newest along the outer banks, where they built the temporary bridge)? I'm glad you're at least getting a little fishing in when the weather allows you. How big was your puppy drum? I have yet to catch a keeper drum, I've only caught a few little ones. Hope the weather lets up so you can get out there some more.


Irene Inlet. I hadn't realized it now had a name.

My drum might have been 14", I didn't measure. It's bigger than my trout have been.

I went back out at 8 and got chased back in at 9. Got a stingray (on purpose, sight cast to it) and two crabs casting off our walkway. I may get junk but at least I'm getting something. 

Todays weather looks like junk. We may go to Hatteras Village today.


----------



## kparrott154

We went out to the surf today after the rain ended, around 10:15. The surf was still pretty rough after the storms and wind from last night. We managed to catch 4 sea mullet. I caught two on a RiverRig and sand fleas and my grandpa caught two on a fish finder rig and sand fleas.




Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## RebelWithACause122

backlashed said:


> Irene Inlet. I hadn't realized it now had a name.
> 
> My drum might have been 14", I didn't measure. It's bigger than my trout have been.
> 
> I went back out at 8 and got chased back in at 9. Got a stingray (on purpose, sight cast to it) and two crabs casting off our walkway. I may get junk but at least I'm getting something.
> 
> Todays weather looks like junk. We may go to Hatteras Village today.


I've heard it called Irene Inlet, don't know if it's official or not... but at least it's clear what it refers to.

14" is about on par with the puppy drum I've caught... I really want to get a slot red next week... I want to keep and eat one.

Catching "junk" is still better than sitting in the office! I've caught stingrays, skates, crabs, searobins, and other "junk" and still enjoyed it... it's nice to go on vacation and catch very different stuff that what we have around here. Any size to those crabs? If you've got a private sound access, I sure hope you have some crab traps out and are regularly baiting and emptying them... blue crabs are delicious!

I hope the weather improves for you before you have to head home.



kparrott154 said:


> We went out to the surf today after the rain ended, around 10:15. The surf was still pretty rough after the storms and wind from last night. We managed to catch 4 sea mullet. I caught two on a RiverRig and sand fleas and my grandpa caught two on a fish finder rig and sand fleas.


Congrats on catching a meal. So far, the only saltwater fish that I've personally caught and eaten were flounder and one shark. Although when I'm down next week, I think I will try keeping a few "ocean panfish" if I can catch any decent ones... sea mullets, spots, or especially pompano. And who know, maybe I'll get lucky and catch my first keeper red. Enjoy, and hopefully you catch some more.


----------



## backlashed

Got back from Hatteras Village about 5:00 and the fish were hot! Third cast I got a 16" drum on a Gulp shrimp, two more trout and lost a bunch of fish at the hook set. I had several followers and a couple jumpers throw the hook. A top water lure would have come in real handy this afternoon. Our house has a high deck overlooking the sound and I could sight cast to some of the fish. Lots of fun, I plan to go out again tonight after dark with my bait caster.

That's the frustrating part of fishing here, I've never had so many fish on the lure and either fail to set the hook or have them throw it off.

Rebel, don't forget the super glue for your Big Joshy baits, the eel grass keeps pushing it down the hook.


----------



## backlashed

Fish story to follow. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## RebelWithACause122

backlashed said:


> Fish story to follow.


What??!! A teaser? Really?

Looking forward to hearing what this is all about.


----------



## hardwaterfan

Thats one thing that I noticed when I was down there, Ive NEVER gone through so many snelled hooks in my life! I took about 2 or 3 packs down there that were mostly full and I went through almost everyone of them.

Good luck in the surf you guys!


----------



## backlashed

Went out about 10 PM last night in a light rain with my bait caster. It's loaded with 30# braid with a 30# fluorocarbon leader. I was casting blind into the sound off our little walkway when something hit HARD and nearly yanked the rod out of my hands. Grabbing at my rod in the dark I think I jammed the drag forward and then reacted and ranked hard back. line went slack and when I retrieved my lure and jig were gone. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## RebelWithACause122

That would be a red fish... good one from the sound of it, lol. I've never caught a decent sized one, but I've heard that they hit (lures) like a freight train and will knock the rod out of your hands if you don't have enough of a grip. I'm trying to understand the photo though (it doesn't enlarge)... is that a snap swivel that's been stretched open? What were you using at the time? I'll make sure I give it a try in the sound after dark


----------



## backlashed

Snap swivel, a larger one but can't the you the size. my jig head was a 1/4 oz Caliber. I'm guessing a drum as well, maybe a big ray. 

Enjoying my last day on the beach at Jennetts Pier with friends who live here. Saw a sea turtle from the pier and a bit of an education by the guys fishing the T for king makersl and cobia. Lots of expensive gear out there. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## RebelWithACause122

Were you using a Gulp bait on that 1/4 oz jig head? What shape/size/color was it? I doubt it was a ray. In my experience, their take is far gentler... and though they can pull pretty hard don't tend to take off with that kinda speed. Even the 25 pounder that my buddy reeled in kinda disappointed him with the lack of power for it's size and heft... hard to pull up off the bottom, but no strong runs to speak of.

Jennette's pier is not far at all from where we'll be staying. We're headed down on Sunday... if that's when you're driving back, keep your eyes open for a silver VW Passat wagon (we're leaving the truck at home this time... 16 mpg for a 1200+ mile trip gets rough) with a yellow Hobie on top. We actually aren't sure yet exactly what route we're taking. We've been trying different routes the last few years to see if we can avoid certain problem areas. Have a great final day and a safe trip home man... then we'll trade places and it'll be my turn to tell the OBX fish stories for a while


----------



## backlashed

Gulp shrimp, about 4" long and green/white, I'll check the package to confirm. It was recommended at Hatteras Jack, it was my best performer this trip. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## RebelWithACause122

I have some of them already. That color (might be called "natural"), the pearl white, and the new penny are the shrimp colors I use. Were you crawling it on the bottom, hopping slowly, jerking through the water column, or a swim & pause type retrieve? I personally use the slow hop method the most with the Gulp shrimp. I really hope I can hook a good red on this trip. Thanks for the details... if I catch one while copying your methods I'll give you some of the credit, lol.


----------



## kparrott154

Went out this morning after the rain stopped, around 11am. Only caught one small blue in about an hour and a half of fishing. It was probably 12" or so. I caught him in the surf using a River Rig and some cut bait.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## kparrott154

Went out to the Rodanthe pier tonight after dinner. The guy working said they were catching a lot of spot, croaker, and blue fish. There was also the first King mackerel of the season caught and a 42 pound Jack Cerveille(sp?) that he showed me back in the freezer


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## backlashed

Sounds great, I saw a mackerel caught and netted at Jennettes today. 

We head home early tomorrow, when do you head back?


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## kparrott154

I believe the plan is to be on the road at 5am. What about you?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## backlashed

I'm hoping to be out about 7.

You're up Rebel. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## RebelWithACause122

I'm not headed down until tomorrow, and since the drive takes all day, I don't ususally get any fishing in Sunday evening. Don't expect anything until Monday, but you'll certainly hear from me. Safe travels you guys.


----------



## kparrott154

Good luck Rebel! I'm already starting to plan another trip down maybe in the spring!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## backlashed

KP, ya'll made the right decision to get out early. We left Salvo at 7:20 and didn't get home until 9:15. 14:05 for a 746 mile trip, and we were flying when we finally got clear of traffic.

A few recommendations for anyone going down there.

Rental Agents. Until this year we have always used Kitty Dunes Rentals and been very happy with them. This year we used Sun Realty. 

The past few years we have stayed at Camp Hatteras campground in Waves. . We were planning to stay there 12 days this year but had to change our plans at the last minute. If you like camping it's a great place to stay, our site is 147 steps from the beach. We are already looking at the calendar for next years trip. 

Our rental house, Wind Dreamin'. The pictures do the home no justice, it's probably the nicest layout of any vacation rental we've used in nearly 30+ years. Incredible views and direct access to the Pamlico Sound. I did a lot of fishing 150' from the house and launched my rented kayak right off our little beach. This house is very friendly to a disabled person (my mom) and has two handicapped bathrooms. One note, the home, built in '94 is a little timeworn and I was disappointed with the number of little issues that kept popping up. Sun addressed many of them when we called, but I'm on vacation, not doing a home inspection. It's also for sale if you have $500K laying around.  In spite of the little things we did enjoy ourselves.

View from the deck of Pamlico Sound.










Tackle Shops. The Roost down at Teaches Lair Marina in Hatteras Village has everything you'd need to fish the sound to Blue Water. Kayak guide 'JAM' works there and is very helpful, he put me onto Akios reels and gave me a little background on the company. I'm going to retire my old Ambassador and might get one of these to replace it. Hattreras Jack in Rodanthe is my favorite, I always stop in several times to look and listen, ask questions and buy bait and tackle. Owner Ryan White is very friendly and helpful, actually took a lot of time to fit me to my new custom made trout rod and took me out to the sound to do some practice casts and gave me some pointers. My new rod is matched to a shimano stradic ci4 spinning reel. Very sweet setup, it was ready in two days I love fishing with it.

Pier Fishing. We stopped at the Jennette's Pier in Nags Head to meet up with friends and spend some time on the beach. I walked the Pier all the way out to the T and had a chance to talk to the anglers looking for king mackerel and cobia. Fishing is $12 a day, they have a nice gift shop, serve snacks but dont have a restaurant. There is also a web cam on and pointed at the pier if you need an OBX fix at home or work.

4X4 Rental. We got in a jam when I backed into an oak tree and punched out the rear window of our van on Monday. Island Cruisers owners Valarie and Eric quickly got us into a 4x4 Jeep Cherokee for $5 more a day than Enterprise. We plan on renting another 4x4 to go out on the beaches our next trip down.

Eating out. We had a good lunch at the Captains Table down near Hatteras Light House in Buxton. Decent prices, wide menu selections good service. Valarie of Island Cruisers recommended dinner out at Good Winds in Waves. Awesome views of the sound, great beer and wine list decent menu, we all had the all you can eat grouper special and ate ourselves silly. They are right above Kitty Hawk Kites so you can do a little shopping before or after dinner.

Kayak, Sea Doo and Hobie Cat rentals. I rented my Kayak at Hatteras Watersports, about 150' north of our rental in Salvo. Very helpful owner and he helped put me onto more fish I could reach with my kayak.

Hardware Store. Need to fix plumbing in your travel trailer, or get a tarp to cover that busted window in the wife's van? That and more can be found at the Dare Building Supply in Waves. Last years disaster was fixed pretty quickly, the clerk knew where the plumbing tools and parts were AND about the type of plumbing in our Roo. They also have beach supplies and a little gift shop.


----------



## ironman172

for you guys that fish the ocean piers....any interest in pier gaffs....I make a few.... once in awhile....and they love them on the Gulf Shores pier....just curious 

.


----------



## kparrott154

Bachlashed, my grandparents left just after us and got suck in Virginia after there was a 5 car crash. 

That was a great write up. It's been 5 years since I've been down there. We always just rent a house along the ocean in the Tri cities area. We used sun reality this year. We have used Surf and Sound reality before as well.

I have also found a guy who has a house in Buxton that rents out bedrooms on the lower level for $45 or $60 a night. I will probably try that in the fall or spring run of fish.

Btw Backlashed, what was your camera setting for that picture?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## backlashed

That was taken with my iPhone using a .99 cent app called camera+. The clarity feature really cleans up pictures, it has saved a bunch I would have just dumped.


----------



## kparrott154

Come on man... Its Tuesday! Whats the word on the fishing!?


----------



## backlashed

kparrott154 said:


> Come on man... Its Tuesday! Whats the word on the fishing!?


I bet his arms are too tired to reach the key board! I've read that the winds down there has been brutal this week down on Hatteras.



ironman172 said:


> for you guys that fish the ocean piers....any interest in pier gaffs....I make a few.... once in awhile....and they love them on the Gulf Shores pier....just curious
> 
> .


Bill, what else do you fabricate besides gaffs?


----------



## backlashed

I read a report from one of the blue water charters talking about it being really windy this week. This is Thursdays report from Red Drum Tackle.
-------------------------------------------------------------------
-Not much to report today, I think it's just too dang HOT!!! A few kayakers and small boaters ventured out in the sound this morning and caught specks and grays. That was all they got.

Not much on the ocean side, all that was reported today was a few croaker.

Looking forward to a cool down Sat and Sun. I guess lower 80's is a cool down Anyways, I'll take it. It's been way too hot!

Weekend's apon us, hope to see ya @ The Drum!!

Kristie


----------



## LilSiman/Medina

Im going down in a few weeks. What fish can I keep and eat? I can't find regulations online. My bro is a chef and wants to cook some new fish.


----------



## backlashed

LilSiman/Medina said:


> Im going down in a few weeks. What fish can I keep and eat? I can't find regulations online. My bro is a chef and wants to cook some new fish.


5 second google search. NORTH CAROLINA DIVISION OF MARINE FISHERIES. Everything you need to know and more is in this section.

In the Sound you are most likely to catch speckled trout, flounder and drum, all of which are good to eat. Whiting is excellent but not common. Spots anad grunts are OK. keep the catsup handy though. Possibly blue fish and mackarel, which are edible but you have to be careful cleaning them. Blow toads are supposed to be good but I have no personal experience there again have to be careful cleaning them.

Send your brother to a fish market, like Austins Seafood in Nags Head and he can have a field day selecting something new to cook, like tile fish, shark or tuna steaks and so on.


----------



## FishJunky

Redfish are my tag! Very meaty fish. Slot size is between 17in to 27in and you can only keep one a day. Flounder is great too. They have to be 15inchs and you can only keep so many. Not sure how many. Also don't buy shrimp from stores down there. Find the road side ma and pop places or where the boats come in. You can get them for 5$ a pound and are amazing to eat and are great bait.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## hardwaterfan

> They have to be 15inchs and you can only keep so many. Not sure how many.


6 per day

theres tons of regs and I dont think they make it very easy to get this stuff off their websites. (i mean just navigating around) these regs seem to be only effective for a few months, this is different from the version i fished on, i think it was "effective" april 2012. probably just a minor tweak buried somewhere? i dont know. but the laws the law. 

effective July 1, 2012:

http://portal.ncdenr.org/web/mf/recguide-mobile


----------



## RebelWithACause122

Well guys, my apologies... my vacation turned into a week-long hiatus from the internet! It was a fun vacation and great to get away from work for a week. We did have some ridiculous winds down there in Nags Head last week, and that certainly presented some challenges. The kayak fishing guide that I was going to hire actually told me that he'd rather not take me out 'cause he'd feel bad taking my money for fishing in such conditions. So I ended up NOT doing the guided kayak trip.

I did get my kayak out a little, in the sound and even in the ocean... both of which were rather interesting with the wind. From the kayak in the ocean, I didn't catch any fish... not even a bite. I tried trolling small spoons, swimbaits, and a flashy spinner... really hoping to find some spanish mackerel but didn't. The surf picked up a lot between the time I launched and the time I came back in. I was very lucky to make it back to the beach without flipping... still not sure how I managed it. From the kayak in the sound, I got numerous bites and had 2 fish on that managed to get off before I got a look at them... NO FISH BOATED... fought the wind and eventually gave up on the kayak.

I did some shore fishing in the surf and the sound, and from a couple public sound piers/bridges. In the sound, I caught some "trash fish" (such as searobins and eels) as well as some grunts and a number of red drum... but STILL the "slot" reds have eluded me... I only got little reds (13 to 15"), but they still put up a good fight for their size. In the surf I did manage some spots. Also, very very frustrating... I lost several flounder right in the breaking waves. I don't know what my problem was, I've caught flounder in the surf before, but this time, they all got off. 1 of them was even ON THE SAND 10 feet from my toes, and the next incoming wave crashed into it and it somehow got off the hook and was gone. To sum up the week, it was very windy (and some wicked storms a few times as well), but I still managed to catch some fish... just nothing really for the table (the spots have got to get bigger before I'll feel that they're worth cleaning, I have a hard time keeping a crappie that's only 10"). The only thing that I caught and ate was a pile of blue crabs. A couple of the spots that I fished the sound, I tossed out 2 crab traps and every few casts, checked the traps and removed the crabs. I think I need to go crabbing more off the beaten path. Those popular crabbing spots seem to have a TON of crabs in the 4 and 3/4 to 4 and 7/8 inch range (they have to be 5 to keep). I probably caught 60 to 80 crabs to get a dozen keepers... although a few of them were very nice ones, well over the keep mark.

Anyway, now we come to the one part of the trip that really got my heart pounding (aside from landing my kayak through rough surf). 

ATTENTION: ***FISH STORY ALERT***

One morning when I was fishing the surf for flounder (3/8 ounce jig with a 4" GULP swimming mullet in pearl white), I hooked into something that was much larger than I was expecting. I only use 12 lb test line when I'm fishing for trout/flounder... and the reel is like a 40 size... I think 190 yards of 12 lb. As I bounced my jig along the slough, just 10 yards from the beach, I felt something pick it up. I lowered my rod tip as it swam off (not characteristic of a flounder... which will usually ambush, then immediately lay back down on the bottom to consume it's catch), then stuck it with a good hookset. Right after my hookset, it TOOK OFF! Drag was screaming off at super high speed, but it took line smooth and steady without letting up until my spool of line was nearly gone! I estimate that my drag setting was around 4 to 5 pounds to begin with... halfway through that initial run, I tightened it down to more like 6 or 7 pounds hoping to wear out whatever it was before my spool was empty. After that initial run, the drag stopped going out, I tried to regain line, but it kept steady pressure on me. It was swimming against the current and back towards the beach, so I started walking/running along the beach in that direction... this would be the only time during the fight that I would actually put line back on the spool. I ended up several hundred yards down the beach (I'm glad nobody ran off with my stuff, the other fishermen and several morning beach walkers were very aware of the ensuing battle). When I got to the point on the beach where it was straight out from me, I tried pulling it in... this is when I figured out what I had on the other end of my line... a BIG stingray. I know this because after that long run, it sucked itself down to the bottom and refused to budge until it had rested for a few minutes. I tried sustained, steady pulling, I tried jerking the line, for about 4 or 5 minutes, the other end of the line never moved an inch, in spite of the fact that I grabbed the spool to prevent it from spinning, and pulled to what I was certain was more than the breaking strength of the line... but it held. During this period of time while the ray rested, it was only 20 to 30 yards out from me. As I held tension on the line, I could feel this thump, thump, thumping on the line... I believe the ray was actually slashing at the line with it's tail. Eventually, it suddenly came up off the bottom and headed offshore. As my drag continued to yield, I tightened it more and more, trying hard to turn the beast. When I was almost out of line and it was still running, I knew it was over. I turned to the small crowd that had gathered and told them that we weren't gonna get a look at this one. I braced myself so I wouldn't fall over backwards, and used my hand to put the brakes on the spool... and the line snapped. Now I've caught 15 lb stingrays on that rod before, and I helped my buddy land a 30 pound stingray just this past May down in Emerald Isle... I would have to estimate the ray that broke my line at 60 to 80 pounds. I had it on the line for about 20 to 25 minutes, during which I never gained an INCH except when I did so by getting myself closer to him... never did I pull HIM any closer to ME. Anyway, there's my fish story for the week, I just wish I had hooked him on my 65 lb shark rig! Then I'd have been able to "set the drag to HATE, punch him in the face, and pull him outta there." (to loosely quote Peter Miller)

Figures I'd hook the biggun on my 12 lb rig. But like I said, it was a great vacation in spite of not landing any impressive fish.


----------



## hardwaterfan

thanks for the report and story. sorry to hear that the winds werent cooperative! thats one thing you cant control unfortunately. do you think any of the flounder were keepers? what did you hook them on?


----------



## RebelWithACause122

hardwaterfan said:


> thanks for the report and story. sorry to hear that the winds werent cooperative! thats one thing you cant control unfortunately. do you think any of the flounder were keepers? what did you hook them on?


I hooked the flounders mostly on GULP soft plastics (shrimp and swimming mullet) hopped along the bottom on a jig head. Although one was on a live 3" mullet that I caught in my cast net. I got a reasonable look at 3 of the flounder I had on. One was certainly a throwback, about 12". The other 2 appeared to be right around the 15" mark, too close to call without putting a ruler to them. The last keeper flounder I got was when I was in Emerald Isle, and that was 16.5 inches long... and neither of the 2 would have matched that one. So I'd say that they would have JUST been keepers, if at all. They WERE bigger than MOST of the flounder I've caught in Nags Head in the past, which have been 11" to 13".


----------



## kparrott154

Great report Rebel! It's good to hear you had some luck even with unfavorable weather. 

Does anyone know when a good time to go down and fish is? I mean when the drum or blue fish are running? I keep reading mid October to mid November, anyone have any advice?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## RebelWithACause122

It really depends on the specific area you want to go to. Parts of Pamlico sound are being fished now for big Drum (30, 40 pounds or more). October/November is I believe when those big drum leave the sound and run along beaches. Bluefish are around all summer long... but the big ones run in the spring and fall. I go to Nags Head every July, and catch little (2 lb or less) bluefish sometimes... but when I was in Emerald Isle in May, I got a 7.5 pound blue. Big striped bass head down to the Nags Head area in the winter. Cobia show up in early summer, a few are around through the summer. Puppy drum are around many parts of the outer banks pretty much all year... as are speckled trout... but the bite is better in certain areas at certain times. I'm still trying to learn about the patterns of these saltwater species... maybe in another 10 years of vacationing down there, I'll finally start getting the hang of it! Only time will tell. What I can say is make sure you check out fishing reports that are specific to the area you're planning to visit. And talk to local tackle shops about when and where.


----------



## backlashed

kparrott154 said:


> Does anyone know when a good time to go down and fish is? I mean when the drum or blue fish are running? I keep reading mid October to mid November, anyone have any advice?


October for drum is considered prime time. You'll need waders, the water starts to get chilly and the beach gets really crowded.

Sounds like you did just a little better than I did Rebel, but I'm wondering if I had a big Ray straighten out my snap instead of a drum.

From what I've read this past week the wind was worse than the week I was down there, and it was bad enough. 

Next trip out is in December. Stripped bass are supposed to be good then!


----------



## kparrott154

backlashed said:


> October for drum is considered prime time. You'll need waders, the water starts to get chilly and the beach gets really crowded.
> 
> Sounds like you did just a little better than I did Rebel, but I'm wondering if I had a big Ray straighten out my snap instead of a drum.
> 
> From what I've read this past week the wind was worse than the week I was down there, and it was bad enough.
> 
> Next trip out is in December. Stripped bass are supposed to be good then!


I'd like to catch a stripped bass down there. I'll probably stay in Rodanthe, I just want to catch fish that are running. So late October-December works for me, I'm just curious when most of the fish are moving.

Thanks for the help Rebel and Backlashed


----------



## RebelWithACause122

backlashed said:


> Sounds like you did just a little better than I did Rebel, but I'm wondering if I had a big Ray straighten out my snap instead of a drum.


I suppose it's possible, but I still would bet on a big drum. Have you caught stingrays before? In my experience, a stingray will either grab up a bait and swim off slowly, or simply "mouth" the bait and kind of eat it on the spot. I've never had one crash a bait before. Even the huge one that spooled me in the surf last week, swam off slowly with the the bait... sped up and swam faster one I stuck 'im, but never actually moved with much speed.

On the other hand, I've heard that a good sized drum will knock the rod right out of the hands of an unaware angler. And having caught the little 12 to 15 inch reds... I know I'm certainly looking forward to the day when I get to tussle with a bigger one... what a fight that will be.

Again, I can't say for certain... all I have to go on is your description of the event, and my limited saltwater experience. But if I had to bet on it, it'd be drum.


----------



## Shed Hunter 365

Fished from 7/28 to 8/4.

Fished surf on bottom rigs w/ blood worms and cut bait and caught sea mullet, croakers, pinfish, small stuff.

Casted the surf and caught (4) flounder. Lost a few in the surf as the waves broke using jigs and gulp.

Fished middle of the week on a 1/2 day charter w/ my son and caught bluefish and spanish mackeral.

Fished Avalon Pier for about 2 hours until my son got sick and caught mullet. Wish I could have fished there longer, saw some blues caught, mullet, sting ray and small shark about 15" long. 

Will probably rent a kayak next year and fish pier more.

Hope this helps.


----------



## backlashed

Fishing report from Hatteras Jack - 

NEW INLET IS A HOT SPOT!!
The New Inlet formed by Hurricane Irene has really been a nice little perk for fishermen. If you know what you want and how to get it, you can catch fish. From Spanish to 40-inch puppy drum, theyre there. Flounder have been a great bet for anglers, as well as gig fishermen. Even better, evening fishermen have got several tarpon.
GO GET SOME!

-----------------------------------------------------------------

I know the flounder are good there and bull sharks were hanging around the sound side of the inlet in early July.


----------



## pendog66

ive always enjoyed balloon rigging live and dead baits there. Tarpon are a blast to watch hit a balloon rig


----------



## backlashed

Latest report courtesy of Hatteras Jack tackle shop in Salvo, Hatteras Island. Some day I'll be able to fish there in the fall.

---------------------------------------------------------------------

HATTERAS JACK FISHIN' REPORT

Hatteras surf fishing has been off the hook, with the water cleaning up and the sunshine spreading across a cloudless sky. Come down and see us at Hatteras Jack for your Labor Day weekend!

Spanish mackerel have been caught on Cape Point, along with some pompano (citation sized weighed in at TWs!). Gray trout have been landed on the south side of Cape Point around Frisco. All along the beaches there have been plenty of sea mullet and bottom fish.

Slot-sized drum, as well as some under-sized, have been caught all up and down Hatteras beaches. With tonights full moon, were confident that it will be nice and drummy in the surf and sound. Ocracoke folks are catching big drum in the sound and there have been a few still around in the western Pamlico. Nows the time to go get em.

Inshore boaters out of Hatteras have done well with drum, too  keepers and larger. Speckled trout and bluefish have also been landed. Cobia are still out there, but catches have been scattered.
Rodanthe Pier has seen some black sea bass, as well as pompano, sea mullet and a few bluefish.
New Inlet continues to be a hot spot. With the topography changing daily, the fishing also switches up. Last week it was flounder, this week its drum (slot-sized and smaller). Whatever you're fishing for, you'll probably find it.

Tight lines!! Hope to see you during this fabulous Labor Day weekend!

- Megan


----------



## hardwaterfan

great report...too bad its so darn far away! 

i get confused, I understand what a drum is, but is that the same thing as a red and a sheephead? are all 3 the same fish?

also how do you tell the difference between a jack and a pompano? pompano are supposed to be really good eating.


----------



## backlashed

Red drum are the same fish, but they are not sheep head. Look for the distinctive spot(s) around the tail. They can get really big and are very powerful.

Pompano look similar in shape to a Permit, Jack have a longer body. Pompano also are often caught right in the wash, they are looking for sand fleas. You may not be casting 20', depending on the beach you are fishing at.


----------



## Doboy

Well,,, Thanks for all the replys,,, even though it's driving me NUTS!

Here's some daily reports from a friend,,, a OB charter Captain.
It won't be long and we'll be paying him a visit!!

Scroll down on this one for the up-to-date reports, and some awesome pics!

http://fishtopwatercharters.blogspot.com/


----------



## Doboy

I found our pics from last year, around this time,, Oct 5 2011 trip with Cap. Marty.

We were told that the false albacore tasted like CRAP, so we threw them all back,,,, untill Cheezman said to cool down a couple!
Bummer,,, They were just as good-eating as every other fish that we caught!
we could'a filled the boat with 'em,,, 3 on at a time.

http://fishtopwatercharters.blogspot.com/2011_10_01_archive.html


----------



## capt S

leaving friday sept 7th and fishing thru sept 15th. i will be in waves, fishing mostly surf but three of us did book a off shore charter on the Qualifier on sept. 12th for billfish. any help on rigs for surf fishing would be great! did any of you guys use you regular spinning reels from up here and have any problems with them rusting? also locations for surf fishing would help me a bunch! thanks guys super excited!!!:B


----------



## backlashed

This link shows a HUGE Red Drum. The discussion following gives you an idea of what to call it, depending on your geography.


----------



## hardwaterfan

thanks backlashed, i appreciate it.


----------



## Doboy

capt S said:


> any help on rigs for surf fishing would be great! did any of you guys use you regular spinning reels from up here and have any problems with them rusting? also locations for surf fishing would help me a bunch! thanks guys super excited!!!:B


Hello Capt s,,, I see your gone,,, hope you can 'Keep-In-Touch' with some up to date stories!
We're not far behind ya!

I used my 9' Conn & Bula steelhead IM6 rod and a 9' UglyStix to cast a 2oz no-roll sinker with a 2 hook stacker rig. Those poles were too light, but they worked/casted far enough.
#4-#6 gold or red mustad hooks tipped with 1/2" piece of "FISHBITES" artificial Bloodworm. This bait is TOO expensive but it's a must-have for beach/ surf fishing. It's bubblegum red with mesh screen inside. (BassPro)
I used a CHEAP Shamano 4000 spin reel and 30# braid line and 3 foot of 8# mono leader. We were catching buckets full of croakers & spots offshore.

No rust/ corosion on the Shamano's but my Penn was covered. I guess I didn't wash it off well enough!

We were beach casting Emerald Island, S West of the fishing Pier.
Boat fishing all around Horse Island inlets!!!


----------



## backlashed

From Hatteras Jack. Sure wish I could get out there in October.
------------------------------------------------------------------
October forecast
The most wonderful time of year! The fall season is here  what we like to call Locals Summer. The beaches are less crowded, the weather is amazing and the FISH ARE HERE! Big drum have been thick around Hatteras Inlet. Capt. Rudy Gray aboard the Hook Up reported large drum and keeper speckled trout were so thick
Friday, they almost ate the hull out of his boat. Catches of drum totaled into the upper 20s and the party boated limits of speckled trout. Specks seem to be making their grand finale showing before the end of the season. Good numbers have been decked by boaters on the eastern and western Pamlico Sound.
Some beautiful pompano are still being landed on Hatteras beaches. One weighed in at the tackle shop tipped the scales at 2.92 pounds. It was caught off Rodanthe Pier. Two to three-pound blues (footballs!) have been landed around the tri-villages. Catches have also included keeper puppy drum and some mullet. New Inlet is still the smokin spot for beach anglers. One angler told us hed never caught so many flounder. The secret, he said, is to fish just on the other side of slack tide.
Offshore, the Hatteras fleet has done outstanding with wahoo, with boats landing good numbers of citation-sized fish. Dolphin and blackfin tuna have been plentiful, as well. Sailfish have also made a great showing.


----------



## backlashed

I hope my link works, Rob Alderman put up a report on the fishmilitia website about pier fishing for drum. The bite is on right now.

http://fishmilitia.com/forums/showthread.php?2884-Are-Y-all-Ready-For-This!!!!


----------



## McBride757

Hopefully heading to the pier today. I caught a mix of everything in the surf next to the frisco pier. Puppy drum, founder, spot, and blues....lots of blues.


----------



## backlashed

From Rob Alderman's Outer Banks Angler column on the Island Free Press.


----------

